# Don't leave early!



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Got out of work late so I ran home and got the kids ready and hit the surf. A little windy and cool but the calmest I've seen it in a while. My buddy got out there right after I made the first cast and stayed about an hour before his wife was too cold and made him turn in. About the time they probably got to the truck I threw out the last cast with half of a ghost crab I caught. Five min later got a good hit and the PVC rod holder started to move. By the time I ran the 15 yards to it I had to slide in the sand to grab it. A few nice runs and thirty min later he was ready to land. 37.5 inches and real heavy. Immediately sent the pics to my buddy and he was upset to say the least. Motto of the day don't leave early. Stay to the finish.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like the family had fun. Congrats on putting a smile on the little ones face !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Great looking fish, building memories with the family that's what it's all about...Your post made me laugh."Don't leave early!"


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice fish!! Can't help but notice your rod in the dirt tho. Hurts my feelings.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Been a few of them out there...


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That's the way to hang in there, great looking fish!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tuan850 said:


> Nice fish!! Can't help but notice your rod in the dirt tho. Hurts my feelings.


Hurts my feelings you call sand dirt


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish! I like all those spots.


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah it had some nice spots. Best one I've caught so far


----------

